# What does BCG stand for? Help!



## codecrazy (Oct 29, 2009)

That said it all


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 29, 2009)

BCG - Bacillus Calmette-Guerin.  It is a bladder cancer treatment and is instilled through the bladder in a kind of irrigation technique is best I can explain it.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Oct 29, 2009)

I believe code 51720 is the code for instillation of this treatment.


----------



## LA929 (Dec 30, 2009)

don't forget to bill the drug...J9031 along with 51720


----------



## bill2doc (Feb 26, 2011)

Would there also be an admin for this code like 96401 or 96402 or is that covered in the 51720?


----------



## bill2doc (Feb 26, 2011)

Our doc said to code 51703 along with the injection...thoughts


----------



## Sueedwards (May 5, 2011)

I have been coding the BCG injections as 51720 and 90586 but was told I need to put the code 96402? 

any thoughts?


----------



## bill2doc (May 14, 2011)

That was my same question as well, should we use an admin code on this.  It is an injection so I think maybe we can.  Are you using any modifiers?  I'm not as of yet.  I am billing 51720, j9031 and 96402 - Blue Cross - We shall see what comes back....


----------



## edasilva (Jun 14, 2011)

51703 is inclusive to the 51720.  I just bill the J9031 along with the 51720.


----------

